# Raptor II fun in the sun...



## zhurdan (Mar 21, 2008)

More fun in the sun video's...

Kimber Raptor II at 7 yards... camera on tripod, I think I might have posted this before, but this is about at 75% speed... I miss a few times at 100% for reference. Shoot slow until you are perfect, shoot at 50-75% until you are great, shoot at 100% to humble yourself!



Kimber Raptor II at 7 yards Profile to show that controlling a .45 in rapid fire is about timing and recoil control, not pulling the trigger as fast as you can... (you can actually pull the trigger faster, but they go all over the place) This was into a paper plate and all were within 10". (Sorry, wifeoid was on camera this day and stopped video before moving to target, but I swear on my life it was on the plate)

Sloppy reload, but those happen in real life too, didn't have mag holder so I did it from the belt. Also, I know many schools of thought say to rotate the pistol in the hand to drop the slide, but I do it with the off hand and maintain the shooting grip on the pistol.



Again, I only post these video's to show what is possible with practice, and lots of it. By no means am I the fastest, but I hope to be thru consistent, safe, consistent, repeated, consistent practice... I may have said consistent one or two many times.

Shoot slow first, learn the basics, then work it up in percentages... you'll get to where you can hit 95% at 100% speed in a few years.

Shoot safe!

Zhur


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

You might try bringing the pistol in closer on the reload. The closer it is to your body, the more dexterity you have and the less likely you are to fumble. Try indexing your elbow against the side of your torso, with the gun just below eye level so you can monitor the reload in your peripheral vision. The gun shouldn't be more than 12" from your body.


----------



## zhurdan (Mar 21, 2008)

Thanks Mike. Gonna have to try that. Usually a bit smoother than that, but again, video tells all. Again, I had hair in the 2nd video, so it was a while back.

Getting that reload in close makes a lot of sense though, I guess that's why they tell you to keep your elbow in when golfing too. (Just taking up golf, man there's a lot to learn)

Zhur


----------

